
Ask HN: Resources for 7 Year Old - yashwanthcp
My son will get his first computer (a Chromebook) for his 7th birthday this weekend. What are some of the resources (websites, apps etc) that you would recommend for a 7 year old to be &#x27;wow&#x27;d&#x27; by the infinite possibilities of having a computer with uninterrupted power and internet connectivity at his disposal? He wants to play Minecraft and watch YouTube videos of fast airplanes.
======
catacombs
Don't get him a Chromebook. Why give your son a computer built by a company
that knowingly collects data on its users.

If anything, you install Linux, or another open-source OS, and make sure your
son's activity isn't being tracked.

